# Carb Jet question



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

On a honda Gx 120-390, is there an easy way to get the jet out with a screw driver without damaging the jet head were the screw driver goes? just seems that they should pop out with no problem but it seems there torqued pretty high in there.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a special screw driver for these carburetors, or you can modify one with a grinder. Just grind the sides of a screw driver flat so it will reach the jet without contact to the threaded portion of the carburetor.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

hey 30yr, when i mean the jet head i mean the srew that keeps the jet in place. i have a small scree driver that fits perfectly but where it meets the top of the screw it sort of strips it (brass sucks). like any screw that hard to get out it strips the head, know what i mean. wasn't sure if there might be a trick cause it seems there torqued pretty high.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

I Use The Carb Jet Screw Drivers That Briggs & Stratton Sale For There Carbs They Are Ground Flat Not Tapered Like Normal Screw Drivers

Hope This Will Help
Bill


----------



## kburns (Apr 18, 2009)

The kind of flat-blade screwdriver you want to use for this purpose is called a cabinet screwdriver. The shank is the same diameter for its entire length. A regular flat-blade is called a keystone because of the shape of the blade. The cabinet screwdriver can be gotten at Home Depot, Lowes, or Sears for half the price of the B&S ones and are exactly the same thing. At HD & Lowes they are located in the electrical tool section. At the local Sears they are not in the regular screwdriver section, but are in another area on the same aisle. The ones I use are Klein brand that I got at Lowes. Other brands are available, and some of the other brands have a greater variety of blade sizes.


----------

